# Eheim Filter



## andrenym00 (Oct 23, 2005)

Eheim website


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

The actual Eheim web site.

Commercial companies don't use space at blogspot.com Nor do they have ads by Goooooogle.

The site you linked to is nothing more than an advertisement for Fish Town USA.


----------



## andrenym00 (Oct 23, 2005)

stop being angry, and no this wont be my last post


----------



## andrenym00 (Oct 23, 2005)

and its not an advertisement for fishtown because they dont sell anything on there website


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

The Eheim link Rex provided is *the* Eheim company, not a blog linked to an LFS.

Mike


----------



## andrenym00 (Oct 23, 2005)

blog on fish related stuff. I should of not included eheim. I guess its not really related to eheim


----------



## andrenym00 (Oct 23, 2005)

I apologize I didnt mean to deceive


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Apology accepted.

I deleted the link for a reason the first time. Please do not repost it.

Mike


----------

